# Best marking tool ever...



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok...so I know it's just a pencil, and for a long time I've used what ever pencils were around. However....these really do live up to their adage of the best pencils on earth. Clean sharpening....crisp lines....better quality.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree totally. I know for a lot of people it doesn't matter, but I only use the Dixon Ticonderogas or the Black Warrior pencils and I usually have to order them online.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Those have been around since I was in first grade (1948) and are still as good as ever. I keep both #3 and #4 in the shop at all times. I still have a small office supply in town that has them. The big box stores only have their crappy house brands and only #2.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Joeb41 said:


> Those have been around since I was in first grade (1948) and are still as good as ever. I keep both #3 and #4 in the shop at all times. I still have a small office supply in town that has them. The big box stores only have their crappy house brands and only #2.


I was specifically referring to the Dixon Ticonderoga brand of pencils....much better quality.


----------



## dogmir (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree they are the best hands down. This reminds me I need to make a trip to the store cause I just used the last one in the package.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I was specifically referring to the Dixon Ticonderoga brand of pencils....much better quality.


So was I referring to Dixon Ticonderoga, the adult version, not the beginners.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Joeb41 said:


> So was I referring to Dixon Ticonderoga, the adult version, not the beginners.


I was unaware they've been around that long...that's cool.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> I was unaware they've been around that long...that's cool.


Yes, they have been around longer than you and I.
http://www.ehow.com/facts_7383990_ticonderoga-pencil.html


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

These are my favorite.


----------

